# Diesel Vs Petrol Engine: Which one is right for you?



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I think this says it all , yet so very true ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1uM3GtzHTU


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cadogan again? Oh, FFS, just don't.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, haven't seen the video yet.. but there is this:

https://www.drivingline.com/articles/11-reasons-why-diesel-trumps-gasoline/

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

He mentions more gasoline can be had from a barrel of oil, however his ratio is a bit off. One 42 gal barrel yields 20 gallons of Gasoline, 11 gallons of diesel. What is not said is it's easier to refine that 11 gallons.. and that is important in the overall cost. Of course additional refining for ULSD added some costs closing and difference. The cost of the crude is only one of many factors. Also he is a believer in man caused global warming.. this is impossible to prove, and is debatable.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> He mentions more gasoline can be had from a barrel of oil, however his ratio is a bit off. One 42 gal barrel yields 20 gallons of Gasoline, 11 gallons of diesel. What is not said is it's easier to refine that 11 gallons.. and that is important in the overall cost. Of course additional refining for ULSD added some costs closing and difference. The cost of the crude is only one of many factors. Also he is a believer in man caused global warming.. this is impossible to prove, and is debatable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I can beleive the global warming. Look at all the things that are bad for the ozone. And caused that BIG hole. 

R12 freon burns up the ozone for 100 years. R134 equals 25 bad years. No idea on the new R1234 yet.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> I can beleive the global warming. Look at all the things that are bad for the ozone. And caused that BIG hole.
> 
> R12 freon burns up the ozone for 100 years. R134 equals 25 bad years. No idea on the new R1234 yet.


If ground level ozone is a component of smog, and produced in sunlight.. how does heavier than air R12 freon deplete the upper atmosphere ozone and not deplete the same ozone at ground level where the concentration of R12 freon would be higher? There were many assumptions that many accepted without serious scutiny. With Man Made global warming the predicted temperature has not come to pass, and there was a clear conspiracy revealed with climate gate emails to distort data and silence skeptical views. Why is that needed if it's for sure a thing? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

whats the point of an Ignore List if their threads are visible?

nice software.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> If ground level ozone is a component of smog, and produced in sunlight.. how does heavier than air R12 freon deplete the upper atmosphere ozone and not deplete the same ozone at ground level where the concentration of R12 freon would be higher? There were many assumptions that many accepted without serious scutiny. With Man Made global warming the predicted temperature has not come to pass, and there was a clear conspiracy revealed with climate gate emails to distort data and silence skeptical views. Why is that needed if it's for sure a thing?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It's not heavier then air. And it's not depleting the ozone. It's burning the ozone. 

There was a movie out for training purposes when i was a mechanic. I don't remember where i saw it. Might have been college or one of the supplier training courses. It showed an infra red image of earth and the hole in the ozone. 

ALSO

When freon got pulled from the shelves and purchasers had to be licensed to buy freon. It was in the book we had to read to pass the test to get a license to purchase freon. 

Freon might stay on the ground. But the molecules are in the ozone burning it up. 

Read the following link. @*MRO1791* , @*jblackburn, Here's a link explaining freon loss in them so called sealed systems. * 

https://www.allpar.com/eek/ac.html


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Also he is a believer in man caused global warming.. this is impossible to prove, and is debatable.


You can be 'skeptical', but the the words 'stupid' and 'ignorant' fit your position better. Do you really think the fossil fuel company executives and their lackeys in government and wall street care about you? You've swallowed their lies whole hoping they'll take you along to a better place, but we will all lose in a hellishly transformed world. They won't even be able to save themselves in the long run.

Here's a resource that explains the science. It's more difficult than listening to soundbites on faux news, but if you really are 'skeptical' and not just stupid, it's a good place to start: http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2007/05/start-here/


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Let’s not debate Global Warming here. This is a car forum, not a political forum. I realize they can crossover but I get really tired of this nonsense. I come here for info about Cruzes not folks beating their chests about Global Warming and calling someone names just because they don’t agree with your position. Good grief.:th_down::growup:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

17Hatch6MT said:


> You can be 'skeptical', but the the words 'stupid' and 'ignorant' fit your position better. Do you really think the fossil fuel company executives and their lackeys in government and wall street care about you? You've swallowed their lies whole hoping they'll take you along to a better place, but we will all lose in a hellishly transformed world. They won't even be able to save themselves in the long run.
> 
> Here's a resource that explains the science. It's more difficult than listening to soundbites on faux news, but if you really are 'skeptical' and not just stupid, it's a good place to start: http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2007/05/start-here/


Listen, if you want to get be to agree with your belief system... Calling me ignorant and stupid is not going to motivate me to suddenly come to your point of view. Somehow a master's degree, advanced Nuclear Power training and experience. Decades of Engineering experience doesn't agree with the label you choose. 

If you are going to link a source that literally is from an organization that EXISTS and is funded to perpetuate global warming... It would be just as valid as a skeptical source from an oil company, perhaps even less valid. I'm not ignorant, I know the case for the Man Made global warming. It makes many impossible to prove declarations.. thus it's your faith system. It's just not proven fact. That they keep changing the name should be a clue.. but it's hard to sway believers in any faith system when they get invested in it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> It's not heavier then air. And it's not depleting the ozone. It's burning the ozone.
> 
> There was a movie out for training purposes when i was a mechanic. I don't remember where i saw it. Might have been college or one of the supplier training courses. It showed an infra red image of earth and the hole in the ozone.
> 
> ...


Freon, R12 and R114, the old CFCs are absolutely heavier than air. I've done atmosphere sampling for them. In a submarine we had to be concerned about Freon leaks, and displacement of breathable air, in the lowest levels and bilges.. because it is heavier than air. Now l ask you to question the other "facts" you have been told. Just because many people say it doesn't make it true. This applies to many things. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Let’s not debate Global Warming here. This is a car forum, not a political forum. I realize they can crossover but I get really tired of this nonsense. I come here for info about Cruzes not folks beating their chests about Global Warming and calling someone names just because they don’t agree with your position. Good grief.:th_down::growup:


Excellent point, I've sent PM to those who took issue with my point.. anyone else who wants to try to educate me, feel free to PM.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> Excellent point, I've sent PM to those who took issue with my point.. anyone else who wants to try to educate me, feel free to PM.


I had the same thing happen to me on here over the quite a few things... So I stopped posting any more advise or help on Diesels , I was almost banded from this site for voicing my opinions. What I have learned read the forum and diesel on ....


----------



## obnxous (Jan 17, 2018)

Other than the need for a DPF and DEF, diesel is where its at. Diesel fuel is not refined as much as gasoline, therfore diesel has more stored energy than gasoline. Also, diesel is a lubricant and not a detergent like gasoline keeping the upper cylinders, pistons, rings, and valves all lubricated. Gasoline washes the oil away and wears down the metal faster (hence why semi trucks can run 1 Million miles between overhauls and people are impressed when they see a gasoline engine lasting 200k miles without burning crankcase oil).
I believe since there is more stored energy is why diesel cars regularly get better mpg than gas cars. More stored energy equals less fuel source to move the same vehicle which equals better fuel mileage.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm glad this thread is back on track. The answer is diesel. Because torque. Stop and go traffic? Just let out the clutch. You don't have to feather it. Stopped on an 5 degree incline? Not a problem. Same thing.

Then the sound of the clatter. Turn of the radio. Imagine the sound of a loaded semi shifting every 5 mph. Hear the turbo spool. Enjoy the similar sound from the Cruze. I'm not sure I can hear it. It could be my imagination. Sometimes I wish I had more than 6 gears to row. And the turbo sounds were louder. Maybe even a cut out for the exhaust to get more noise.

Diesel because we could then have a giant turbo diesel badge on the doors. Then pull up next to our Duramax brothers and sisters, roll the window down and ask if they have a diesel engine also. Then the same thing to those folks with a Powerstroke and Cummins badge. Then troll the OTR trucks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFkT6QHbN8

Just replace the F250 with a Cruze. Roll down the window and yell, "Just put it in neutral."

Oh and don't forget a large badge underneath that one which says Aison Transmission.

My imagination stops before we straight pipe the Cruzen up through the hood.


----------

